# wet or dry mare care? clueless



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If never heard of wet/dry, but $10/day for mare care is standard around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Wet Mare is one with a foal at her side being bred back at first heat berfore she has weaned her foal.. dry means a standard open mare


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ Thanks...learned something new today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

